# cuenca hidrográfica



## marxuky

Hola, ¿podrían decirme cómo puedo decir cuenca hidrográfica?
Gracias.


----------



## bobobaby

Creo que es "watershed".


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Yes, it's "*watershed*", although there's also "*basin*", which means just "*cuenca*" in geographical terms.

I think it's obvious that "*hidrográfica*" should be "*hydrographic*", shouldn't it?

Bye.


----------



## marxuky

Mi primera opción fue la de hydrographical basin, pero pensé que quizá era una traducción literal y preferí preguntar. Gracias.


----------



## bobobaby

La otra opción es "river basin." Un "river basin" es mas grande y aveces incluye varios "watersheds".


----------



## Crystallite

I always use "river basin" in my work in Latin America but watershed and river  basin are fairly interchangeable in English.  Basin/cuenca on its own is most often used in geology as opposed to river basin being predominantly a hydrological term (minor detail).

The interWATER thesaurus hosted by the IRC is a great source for water (and sanitation) terminology in English, Spanish and French. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## marxuky

Fue de mucha ayuda. Gracias a todos.


----------



## José Manuel Rosón Bravo

Hola a todos, 

Watershed vale, pero también se puede usar "hydrographic basin" en un sentido más técnico:

http://www.eionet.europa.eu/gemet/concept?cp=12145&langcode=en


----------



## Crystallite

To be fair, the original poster did not specify the context, but hydrographic basin is a direct translation and simply isn't used in English.  Searching for this term on Google returns mostly non-English sources with incorrect translations.

"Hydrography" and related terms, in English, pertain to marine environments and/or navigable waters.

Thus, watershed and river basin are the correct (technical) terms in English.


----------



## Font74

Hello, I am trying to translate this text and I am having some trouble. Could you tell me if it is correct?


La villa de Huéneja se asienta en el Sened, en su zona más meridional, precisamente donde se bifurcan las cuencas hidrográficas del Mediterráneo, por Almería, y el Atlántico por la senda del Fardes/Guadalquivir. 

*The **village** of **Huenejar** is located in a rough area called the Sened region, at the southernmost point where the watershed bifurcates to the **Mediterranean Sea** through Almería province and to the **Guadalquivir** river basin.*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## frida-nc

I have merged the thread with the existing thread on "cuenca hidrográfica."
In addition to the terms cited, "Drainage basin" in context would also be understood.
For those caring about precise terminology, this explanation makes important distinctions between a watershed and a basin (cuenca).  In those terms, the "watershed" would "bifurcate the drainage."


----------



## k-in-sc

Font74 said:


> La villa de Huéneja se asienta en el Sened, en su zona más meridional, precisamente donde se bifurcan las cuencas hidrográficas del Mediterráneo, por Almería, y el Atlántico por la senda del Fardes/Guadalquivir.
> 
> *The **village** of **Huenejar** is located in a rough area called the Sened region, at the southernmost point where the watershed bifurcates to the **Mediterranean Sea** through Almería province and to the **Guadalquivir** river basin.*


What happened to the Atlantic in the English version?


----------



## Font74

Yes, you are right! I should have said: ...and to the Atlantic Ocean through the Gualdalquivir river basin.
Thanks a lot for your reply !!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## k-in-sc

According to Wikipedia, in North America "watershed" is used to mean "drainage basin." That's how I understand it too.

I thought the Sened region was in Tunisia. And by "rough area" do you mean a roughly delineated area or an area of difficult terrain? 

"The village of Huéneja (or Huenajar?) is located in the southern part  of the Sened region, just at the divide separating the drainage  basins/watersheds of the Mediterranean, through/via the province of Almería, and  the Atlantic, via the Guadalquivir River (basin)."


----------



## Font74

Yes, there is a region here in Andalucía, Spain which was called the Sened by the Arabs.
The village locates in a mountain range that is why I said " rough area". Is that correct?
In that place the water comes down on two sides: to the Atlantic via Guadalquivir river and to the Mediterranean Sea via Almería province.
Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, "rough" is ambiguous. It would be clearer if you said "mountainous" or "remote": "... in the mountainous/remote Sened region ..."


----------



## Font74

Yes, that´s true. Thanks for your recommendation, I´ll use mountainous !!!


----------



## Kuota

Hello:
 
In a BrE technical hydrological context "Watershed" is the line that divides "Drainage basins" or Catchment areas".  Hence, the terms are not interchangeable.
 
Cuenca Hidrográfica = Catchment area / Drainage basin 
 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Dd.

Hello,

I would like to know the differences between watershed, catchment and river basin. I'm doing a work about river management and I'd like to talk about "la gestión a nivel de cuenca hidrográfica". Could you help me?

Thanks,

Dídac


----------



## nelliot53

Quizás "*hydrological basin*".

http://www.sacnet.es/ingles/areas_macuencas.html


----------



## pewen

Watershed:  División de aguas.  Es decir, el punto más alto de una montaña que divide el agua a un lado y hacia el otro.  Antiguamente fue conocido como "divortium aquarium".
Catchment:  Captación de aguas lluvias.
River basin:  Cuenca hidrográfica, es decir, el sistema de ríos de una región.




Dd. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know the differences between watershed, catchment and river basin. I'm doing a work about river management and I'd like to talk about "la gestión a nivel de cuenca hidrográfica". Could you help me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dídac


----------



## Dd.

*¡*Gracias! La distinción me ha sido de gran utilidad.


----------

